# Positive wishes please?



## Winter Sprout (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi ladies,
Hope you are all well...
I've just had my egg collection, feeling a bit sore but happy we got 23 eggs  
Please can you send positive vibes our way for fertilisation?
Thanks  
Tash and Nicky


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Sending you loads and loads of      
COME ON EGGIES 

Xx


----------



## Winter Sprout (Aug 21, 2012)

Thank you! So hope everything works  Xx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Stay positive all the way through. It's a hard long journey but sooooo worth it in the end  
Xxx


----------



## Winter Sprout (Aug 21, 2012)

I see you are due a little man in the new year... how exciting 
Congrats to you Xx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you, can't wait.   hit jackpot on my second treatment. 
All my fingers crossed you make it to blast just as you guys want, don't be too down if it doesn't tho, mine was a two day transfer   
Xxxx


----------



## Winter Sprout (Aug 21, 2012)

Just had a phone call from the clinic... out of our 12 eggs, only 5 were mature and only 3 have fertilised :-( bit gutted :-( they've provisionally booked my wife in for ET on Wednesday 14/11 now but will reassess that morning to see if we can go to blastocyst stage. 
Any positive stories from ladies who only had 3 fertilised eggs? I guess my upset is because I had 47 follicles and 23 eggs - i expected a higher number. 
oh well, i guess we're just going to have to wait and see...


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Sending you a   don't concentrate on numbers of follies or eggs. You have 3 little beauties there   keep growing embies   

Xxx


----------



## Winter Sprout (Aug 21, 2012)

Thank you  need to stop moping i guess and concentrate on willing those 3 little embies to grow grow GROW!! x


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Thats it girlie


----------



## Sunny12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Good luck!!! Lots if positive vibes heading your way!!! Heard many success stories on here with low numbers. It really is quality not quantity. COME ON EMBRYOS!!!!

Xxxxx


----------



## wehavethreecats (Feb 12, 2012)

hiya,
Blown you a bubble for good luck.  I was an egg recipient, and got 5 eggs... only two fertilised and i got a BFP about 10 days ago. I still can't believe it. 
I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.  I guess the truth is, none of us have a clue what is going to work and what won't - but if you've got embryos then you're in with a chance!
Hope recovery from EC goes well and you don't go too batty from the 2WW


----------



## Winter Sprout (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks so much ladies  My DW is a lot more positive than me, although that's always the case (she's very 'glass half full') I just worry that with the amount its reduced by, that my eggs are poor quality... i don't think id have been as upset if we'd only collected 5 and had the 3 fertilised. I know i should be grateful that we still have a chance, and i truly am, i'm just so desperate for it to work x


----------



## wehavethreecats (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeah, i can well imagine that the low fertilisation rate is a worry... i know people say it only takes one, but i always think "yeah, but no-one wants to start with just one!".  
Although you know the eggs which didn't fertilise may not have been good (or, didn't fertilise well which is not necessarily an egg problem) it doesn't mean to say that the ones which did fertilise are also poor.  In fact, they are clearly the stronger/better ones. 
I hope DW's glass half full is a good compliment to your approach... and that in a few weeks you are (very happily) proven wrong


----------



## beccarob5 (Jun 13, 2012)

Just wanted to share my story. I had 24 eggs, gave 12 to recipient. Of my 12 all were mature but only 4 fertilised. Had 2 grade 2's transferred on 1st Nov. A 6 and a 10 cell. My OTD is 25/11/12 but have been testing positive since 9th Nov, only 8dp3dt. Know I was naughty and tested early!! I did test the trigger shot out though!! My hpt's have been getting stronger every day too! Xx


----------

